# pppconf - small utility for configure PPPoE



## monobogdan (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi! My name is Bogdan Nikolaev, i'm from Eysk, Russia.
I'm writed small program for very easy configuring PPPoE connection - pppconf.
What is works? Simple, pppconf ask few questions and create valid ppp.conf file.
Program written in C and can be compiled using GCC at least version 4.2.1
Official repository: http://github.com/monobogdan/pppconf
*Installing*
Clone repository to your PC:
`git clone https://github.com/monobogdan/pppconf`
Run following commands:
`sh build.sh`
`sh install.sh`
*Using*
Run pppconf:
`pppconf`
And enter your user name, user password and interface name(sk0 for example)
pppconf generates ppp.conf file and you can connect to internet using this command:
`pppconf -connect`

This program is licensed under GNU GPL license
Thanks!


----------



## DiscmanDaemon (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice program. I will be sure to give it a try next time I need to configure PPPoE (alas I'm on DHCP right now). 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## monobogdan (Jun 19, 2016)

DiscmanDaemon, thanks for your reply


----------



## monobogdan (Jun 20, 2016)

May be write GUI frontend for pppconf?


----------



## monobogdan (Jun 20, 2016)

Update 1.1:
Now program not terminating if you answer "no"


----------



## DiscmanDaemon (Jun 21, 2016)

A GUI may be very useful, but I would avoid having an X server as a requirement to use this tool. I personally often run without any kind of window display mechanism when working on network stuff. Perhaps a conditional GUI, ie default to command line if X is not running. That's my two cents on this.


----------



## monobogdan (Jun 21, 2016)

No, GUI is only front end, GUI is another program, running pppconf


----------

